# Is JR good as gone ?



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

He didn't play last night against the Pacers, for no particular reason. That's the kind of sign that says there is something going on. Apparently Rick Bucher said JR will be playing for someone else by thursday and that Jr was drawing a lot of interest. 

I'd like to know what kind of player we could get for JR. It'd better be a good big who will be with the Hornets for many years because I wouldn't like a short sighted trade that would hurt our future by trading our potentially future swingman. I'd rather miss the playoffs this season and be a *real * contender in the future than being a 1st round exit for the years to come.

Any ideas or credible rumors ?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

it looks like JR is going, he has been bench for a long time. He has great talent and is only 19 or 20, still has room to improve. I wish you the best JR. Hornet needs to trade him otherwise it is killing a talent. Dont know much about the Hornets' roster, but JR has some great value as a prospect, i am expecting getting some decent players as a return.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think they expected Snyder to mature as fast as he has. Kirk is looking like a legit 2-guard for the next 10 yrs and he's still going to get better. There's no reason to keep JR around when they can probably get a big man for him. As for who the Hornets would get, Portland is supposedly shopping around all their big men - Travis Outlaw, Joel Pryzbilla, Theo Ratliff. Pryzbilla is a rebounding monster with no offensive ability, and Ratliff is a shotblocking stud who'd past his prime. Outlaw is youngest I believe. Personally for the Hornets, I have a better idea. Ship JR Smith to Denver for Nene Hilario. It's a risk for sure. Nene is out for the year with his 2nd major injury of his career, so he wouldn't help the Hornets this year and there's the risk the injuries are chronic. But he's still very young, and he's a very good player when healthy. He would fit perfectly as the starting center when PJ Brown retires. Meanwhile Denver is desperate to add a perimeter scorer like Smith.
Another possibility is Smith and a 2nd round pick to Miami for James Posey and Michael Doleac. Doleac isn't anything special but he's 6'11 and a serviceable backup down low. Posey is a swingman who's a defensive stopper without much scoring punch, which is why Miami might want to move him. Smith gives the Heat added offense.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I really get crazy when people start talking about trading JR, there's a big possibility, I hope it does't happen, I would rather scrap Snyder, altough he's playing really well, I prefer a younger JR, that will sure be better than Snyder.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Even when Kirk had a bad game last night (4pts I think) Scott still didn't play JR. It almost seems like something personal is going on. Every single player on the Hornets roster played last night (other than West) except J.R. I just hope they don't give up on him too early. As much as I thought West was headed towards being a bust, I'm now glad they didn't get rid of him. Barring injuries it took his 3rd year to come around and HE went to college. JR would only be a sophomore right now had he gone to college.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

There are rumors that JR is going with a 1st round pick for Nick Collison.
And this sucks.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

supermati said:


> I really get crazy when people start talking about trading JR, there's a big possibility, I hope it does't happen, I would rather scrap Snyder, altough he's playing really well, I prefer a younger JR, that will sure be better than Snyder.


I agree with you in a way supermati. The only problem is that all of this doesn't center around talent. Its all about being a team player and hustling. Kirk Snyder apparently works harder and is more mature in terms of game than JR. I love JR and I really think he has a lot of promise. He is very immature though. 

I dont exactly know what the Hornets expected drafting a HS player and not thinking he would be immature. LeBron James only comes around once in a blue moon! I really dont think we should give up on him. I hope we dont bury him on the bench and waste his talent. The best case scenario would be to keep him this season and have JR "get it" and up his work ethic and attitude, and get minutes.

Kirk Snyder is doing pretty much what I figured he could do when he was in Utah. He isnt that much of a surprise to me. I dont understand though why the Hornets would put all their eggs in the Snyder basket. That same type of myopic thinking is what got us into trouble for the last few years. We went to a rebuilding phase entirely to late and though I love PJ, we should have had his protege in the starting lineup about 3 years ago.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You have to think that they are going to try something to shore up the frontline,but I'm not sure that JR's value right now is going to get them very much.A possibility would be getting Melvin Ely from CHarlotte and it's possible that you could get him for a first round pick.He would fit in pretty well I think and he could back up both David and PJ very effectively.In fact he is probably a more natural center than PJ.Charlotte may well be interested in JR since they are such a young team,but Bickerstaff isn't going to put up with lax effort any more than Scott will.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well if trading JR is in our plans we sure have done a ****ty job at showing the rest of the teams that he can play...We look like we Darko'd the kid when we might have gotten more value when he was getting minutes and being productive. 

Its all about the Hornets winning to me. I want the players on the court that bring the wins. I hoped JR would be our dual cornerstone with Paul but I guess not....


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I think JR for Outlaw would be good for both. I'd love to see Travis run with these guys.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

travel_monkeys said:


> Outlaw is youngest I believe but he also has the worst attitude. Personally for the Hornets, I have a better idea.


You gotta be thinking of someone else. Outlaw is a good kid and I've heard nothing even remotely negative about his attitude.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> I think JR for Outlaw would be good for both. I'd love to see Travis run with these guys.


I think that trade is 6 of one half dozen of another...Basically the same thing. Outlaw hasnt shown me anything more than athleticism and JR has plenty of that. Outlaw's attitude is rumored to be not so good as well.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

Foulzilla said:


> You gotta be thinking of someone else. Outlaw is a good kid and I've heard nothing even remotely negative about his attitude.


You're right. My mind musta spaced and had a rather embarassing brain freeze. I was thinking Zach Randolph but for some reason said Outlaw had the attitude. I just talk to my buddy the Blazer fan and he said yeah, Outlaw is a model citizen with a wicked vertical leap who otherwise had limited skills. Randolph is the locker room cancer.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i would be holding onto jr if i was you guys.
its a young team with some huge pieces to build around for years to come, and at 20 ( ? ) jr should be a big part of that...
paul, snyder, smith, west and sign a half way decent center thats a good young team to work with.
should be interesting what u get if he does get shipped though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> i would be holding onto jr if i was you guys.
> its a young team with some huge pieces to build around for years to come, and at 20 ( ? ) jr should be a big part of that...
> paul, snyder, smith, west and sign a half way decent center thats a good young team to work with.
> should be interesting what u get if he does get shipped though.


I think we should hold onto JR too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just don't think you get enough for him to make it worthwhile.If someone were willing to give up a player that could really contribute and help you win games I would say ship him,but I just don't think you will get anything of great value for him under the current circumstances.

The last two games have really shown how vulnerable the Hornets are though and I would not be at all surprised if they tried to get someone who could really help,possibly by packaging JR with one of their first round picks.Trading him for an older player who will just sit on the bench and give you nothing would be stupid.At least JR might be a good player if he could get straightened out and it isn't like trading him is going to make the Hornets a title contender.Trading him by himself probably doesn't improve your team enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I just don't think you get enough for him to make it worthwhile.If someone were willing to give up a player that could really contribute and help you win games I would say ship him,but I just don't think you will get anything of great value for him under the current circumstances.
> 
> The last two games have really shown how vulnerable the Hornets are though and I would not be at all surprised if they tried to get someone who could really help,possibly by packaging JR with one of their first round picks.Trading him for an older player who will just sit on the bench and give you nothing would be stupid.At least JR might be a good player if he could get straightened out and it isn't like trading him is going to make the Hornets a title contender.Trading him by himself probably doesn't improve your team enough to make it worthwhile.


Now that Vroman is out and Mason may be hurt, they're probably going to make some dumb move on tomorrow. I just know it. They'll be looking for a quick short term fix. I'm so frustrated right now I don't know what to do with myself. And I wonder how long Speedy is supposed to be out. He's been in rumors too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The SPeedy to Detroit rumor just seems retarded.He's a really valuable player and they don't have anything to give up that would help us.I think Scott said he would do it if the Pistons were willing to give up Billups.I guess Chauncey could back CP up or play a little SG.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> The SPeedy to Detroit rumor just seems retarded.He's a really valuable player and they don't have anything to give up that would help us.I think Scott said he would do it if the Pistons were willing to give up Billups.I guess Chauncey could back CP up or play a little SG.


:whofarted: Billups? That's insanity. 

I just dont see a trade we can make before tomorrow. But this organization has shown the inibility to think long term in the past...


----------



## ConradCountry (Feb 23, 2006)

The only way that JR should be dealt is if a young big man is involved in the deal. I don't know who but someone that is 7' tall would not hurt the hornets.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

Story: Prior to Smith's senior yr at St. Benedict's Prep, he went on an AAu trip to Las Vegas for the Adidas Big-Time tournament. 
In his team's first game - his team was stacked with guys who will soon be in the league or are current stars in college: Daryl Watkins (Syracuse), Jamar Nutter (Seton Hall), Sean Banks (Memphis-NBA), Sean Singletary (Virginia), Will Sheridan (Villanova), etc - Smith went head-to-head against Outlaw.

Smith didn't yet have the offer from UNC, but he was, in a word, incredible. Dunks, 3's, range, athleticism ... you knew he was NBA-bound. 
The kicker: Outlaw WAS BETTER.
No joke - he was unguardable. He must have scored 35 points and his team - decent talent around him, but nothing great - won. Outlaw dominated Smith, Banks, and even Marquis Webb (Rutgers), who is a pretty good defensive player. I wondered why we hadn't heard more about Outlaw ... I think he had signed with Mississippi or something. The kid was really amazing. (The best play all week I saw was Toronto's Charlie V, IN A GAME, stand at the foul line, double-teamed, and do something I didn't think was possible: He split the double team, threw the ball off the backboard, raced in and dunked it. This is in a game!).

I feel both Outlaw and Smith are going to be 15-20 ppg guys in this league. And the Hornets trading Smith for Outlaw is a brilliant move: For Outlaw. Desmond Mason has two more years, and Outlaw could slide into his spot at the three, or play even sooner at the 2.

As for Smith ... I feel for him. Surrounded by all those thugs in Portland will NOT be good for his career.


----------



## ConradCountry (Feb 23, 2006)

Jsimo12 said:


> :whofarted: Billups? That's insanity.
> 
> I just dont see a trade we can make before tomorrow. But this organization has shown the inibility to think long term in the past...


Tayshon Prince is a FA this year, but I doubt they would want to give him up, but having his size at SF instead of Mason's 6'5" would add some size to the front court.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow the Hornets would be dumb to do the JR AND a 1st for Collison. I think a guy with his talent, you keep him. I just don't think your gonna get good value enough to warrant trading him...I love JR and saw him a few times in HS...he's gonna be a good one if he can just know that things just won't be handed to him...


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

I posted on the Portland Board about a good trade for both:

Darius Miles
Sergei Monya
for 
JR Smith
Desmond Mason.

Works for both.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

The Collison trade makes no sense, for sure i wouldn't give them JR straight up, so there is no way i add a 1st rounder in the deal. IMO the Billups reference was a way of saying that Speedy going to Detroit will never happen and Tayshawn Prince is not a FA, he signed an extension last summer.

I'm starting to wonder what's going on between JR and Scott. JR isn't playing anymore, it seems like Nashbar and Macijauskas are higher than him in the rotation. I can understand that JR is not the brightest mind on Earth and doesn't get what the coaches are asking (defense, hustle, etc.) but he still a very talented kid that deserves to play around 10-15 mpg. Riding the bench won't do him any good, he'd better be in the D-League where he could get some game experiences.

If we trade him, it'd better not be for a short term fix. That trade deadline can't be there soon enough. I really want to see what's gona happen.


----------



## Air Adam (Dec 28, 2004)

Hornets personnel moves always make me shudder...
...not to mention, I haven't bought a jersey since the Bogues era!


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

So for the first month or month and a half of the season, Smith WAS playing defense and hustling ... and all of a sudden it stopped? He just stopped caring?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You can move him to Toronto for Hoffa and a 2nd rounder (although I think that with Macijauskas and a 2nd rounder you can get Hoffa)... Or move him to Atlanta, for Josh Childress...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

travel_monkeys said:


> Travis Outlaw, Joel Pryzbilla, Theo Ratliff. Pryzbilla is a rebounding monster with no offensive ability, and Ratliff is a shotblocking stud who'd past his prime. Outlaw is youngest I believe but he also has the worst attitude.


You might be thinking of Ruben Patterson. Travis Outlaw's soft-spoken and a good kid.

EDIT: Just saw the above.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> I guess Chauncey could back CP up or play a little SG.


:laugh:

I can't see Billups coming off the bench for anyone at this stage in his career.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

Rawse said:


> You might be thinking of Ruben Patterson. Travis Outlaw's soft-spoken and a good kid.


Yeah, that was a slip. Outlaw is apparently a good kid. It's so hard to keep track of all of Portland's trouble makers.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

Portland: The Worst Franchise in all of sports.

http://www.sportsline.com/spin/story/9257040/3


----------



## chadblazed420 (Feb 17, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> i would be holding onto jr if i was you guys.
> its a young team with some huge pieces to build around for years to come, and at 20 ( ? ) jr should be a big part of that...
> paul, snyder, smith, west and sign a half way decent center thats a good young team to work with.
> should be interesting what u get if he does get shipped though.


i agree there man, good future ahead of him, I think in my opinion man from watching him a bit last year from games i caught he looked last season to have to excitement in his game and just raw skill. This year from what it looks like from the outside is Jr Smith might have hit the rookie wall or sophmore jinx i guess you can say, but since he never real hit a jinx last year, its goin on this season, the stats are kinda weak could be better with all the skill he has man, not starting games is the coach's call, so its somethin else then maybe goin on behind the scences. still lots of games left to prove he still wants to be a hornet, maybe he was p'od because he was in trade roumers, but jr hasent been playing alota minutes since like january.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

JR still doesn't play.
So, maybe he will not play for the reminder of the season....


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

What is it that he doesn't do that makes Byron hate him so much? I mean is this guy really stupid? I've read that article that Byron has told what he's needed to address in order for him to play, but why hasn't he learned? I think this guy has a lot of talent in him and just needs to work hard


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> What is it that he doesn't do that makes Byron hate him so much? I mean is this guy really stupid? I've read that article that Byron has told what he's needed to address in order for him to play, but why hasn't he learned? I think this guy has a lot of talent in him and just needs to work hard


We don't really know what's going on there. About 2 weeks ago they resorted to bashing each other in the media. Supposedly Scott says JR isn't working hard enough and JR says Scott has some type of ego. LOL! I don't know what's going on. JR apparently was good enough for last seasons 18-64 team but not for this one. ??????? I don't know. And when you have a player that's young like JR and there is something that he's not grasping, you send him to the D-League. Why they haven't done this is beyond me. I sometimes think something personal is going on there. The D-League could probably help him some.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Byron Scott is just a retard. He shouldn't even be coaching high school. What kind of ******* doesn't play JR Smith at all? You might not like him, but Jesus, he's got crazy talent. A good coach would help mold his attitude, and help him through his early career, develope him. But no, not Scott. Oh well, he'll be jobless soon anyway.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

he was in street clothes against the pacers.. 

he's only 20. he should get his shot to redeem himself. i don't know what exactly happened between byron scott and him but it makes you wonder what's goin' on. i'd really like to know the situation.. before every game he greets the guys at the scorer's table. he seems like a really nice guy from what i can tell.. always the first one to tell somebody nice job and cheering them on for the duration of the game. he's always standing up rootin' for his teammates. he either plays it off great or he's just a good guy.. he seems fine with his situation. he's not on the end of the bench pouting.. this is just from what i can tell though..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

dudes got way too much talent to be coming to games and not even suiting up.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

Smith should indeed be dressing, but folks, the "Scott is an idiot" stuff is way off base.
He won in New Jersey. 
He's winning IN NEW ORLEANS.
In the preseason, the consensus was that this team would win 20-25 games, TOPS.
Look where he's got them.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

He played last night, passed the ball around pretty well.


----------

